# Excursion Plow?



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys, so I got my hands on a 2000 ford excursion pretty much for free, I would like to put it to work this winter... I have no clue what plow would fit on here and are any mods needed to make it fit, if anyone knows please let me know ASAP... Thanks. oh yeah its a 7.3... I will post pics soon


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

For near free? You sure you didn't steal it? Lol a 8'blade would be good. I'm partial to fishers.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

From what I understand, anything that you would put on a F-250, you can put on an Excursion, it just may not be recommended and some dealers would refuse to do it. If it is a diesel, you may have to have a tad lighter plow.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

excursion is the same thing as f250/350. If you are looking for mounts for a Fisher, you want (#7159 99-04 super duty.) You could have a plow from 7'6" to 8'6" long. I got a 01 f250 with a 8' fisher HD. you may need to add a leaf to the front leaf springs tho.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for all the info. So you think i should go slightly lighter on the plow becuz the diesel?


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Interesting thread i found me a 2001 v10 with 150k on it tonite going to go look at it this week. I love excursions but never thought of one to use for plowing. It would be my back up plow truck and daily driver for my contracting business. I only drive about 5k a year so using a diesel doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Using an 8' blizzard on my 02 diesel Ex


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

I run 8 1/2 MVP on mine. Works great for plowing. Same install as a F250.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

guy I used to plow with had the diesel and he had a western pro, that thing could push alot of snow and it was like a limo inside, just stinks for smaller areas


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

Most excursions run a lighter front spring than their SD counterpart, though the axle is still rated the same. You may need/want to replace the fron springs with "V" or "W" code if you want to run a larger plow.


----------

